# ASR T-Shirt Sportswear Tradeshow - San Diego, CA Sept 8-10, 2006



## Rodney

*ASR SEPTEMBER*
ASR Trade Expo provides the ultimate showcase of the action sports and youth lifestyle market by attracting the world's largest and most powerful brands and buyers representing such diverse markets as surf, skate, swim, snow, footwear, and fashion. Retailers come to ASR to experience the entire industry - preview the hottest trends - and acquire the latest lines to drive store sales - all in one energized three day event.

*Read more...* ​ *DATE*
September 8-10, 2006 

*LOCATION*
San Diego Convention Center
111 W Harbor Drive
San Diego, CA 92101 - View Map and Directions


*RETAILERS*
Registration for retailers is FREE for ASR September 2006. 

*ASR SEPTEMBER 05 SCHEDULE*
September 8, Friday, 9am - 6pm
September 9, Saturday, 9am - 6pm
September 10, Sunday, 9am - 4pm


Read more about this event
Register as an "Attendee" 

Fill out the Exhibitor Registration Contract 
(PDF Download)


----------

